# New World Record Whitetail



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm calling 9 BS flags out of 10 on this one, everyone knows the deer came from Illinois. :lol:


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

'shopped


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

this is getting 10 bs flags out of 10


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

That's not a new record! Judging by the clothing style I'm guessing that photo is at least 15 years old.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> this is getting 10 bs flags out of 10


ya think


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

byuduckhunter said:


> That's not a new record! Judging by the clothing style I'm guessing that photo is at least 15 years old.


ha, ha, ha

When's the last time you hunted deer in Illinois? :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Spydie's brother? Did it come off of the Monroe?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> Spydie's brother? Did it come off of the Monroe?


I've been hearing of more ****** sightings in Utah. Are you sure it isnt from Utah *goob*? It could have very well been a Mossback hunt... :wink:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

****, that's a nice deers. Cousin Billy Bob there in the back can't hardly hold the dang thing up!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > Spydie's brother? Did it come off of the Monroe?
> ...


If it was mossback there would be 30 people in the pic!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually, it's my cousin's brother..ah....who's married to my sister's step mother...in-law... ..you know.....Pike County Illinoise

I'm serious, we were in high school together for 6 years.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

That's totally a farm buck! Someone planted that baby....all doped up on hormones! SHAMEFULL!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'm serious, we were in high school together for 6 years.


LOL :lol: Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'm serious, we were in high school together for 6 years.


You finished in only 6 years? You must have been in the gifted student program. I'm still in elementary school. :shock:


----------

